# Jeff Beck on Idol Gives Back



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Beck will be performing on Idol Gives Back tonight. You will have to sit through some performaces you might rather not see, but he will be on as well.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

My wife was going to make me watch it anyway, so now we can both squeal with delight.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Since he'll be performing with Joss Stone, I gather the tune will be "I Put a Spell on You", since the other tune he does with Stone on the new album is NOT what Idol watchers like.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

They did "People Get Ready" together on Jeff's last DVD 

YouTube - Jeff Beck and Joss Stone - People Get Ready [2007]

No idea what they'll do tonight - although with any luck, my wife will tip me off when Jeff comes on so I don't need to watch it all.

Thanks for the heads-up though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently Steve Vai will also be performing



> Steve on "Idol Gives Back" - Wednesday April 21Steve Vai will be part of Mary J. Blige And The All-Stars this Wednesday night on "Idol Gives Back" performing "Stairway To Heaven!" The excitement begins at 8:00 PM/7:00 PM central on Fox!


[video=youtube;VqVnYEUUwGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqVnYEUUwGk[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, I'm not much of a Vai fan, but I dig Beck and seeing them both on a pop music show will probably be interesting. I'll check it out unless the hockey games tonight are really intense.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

not afraid to admit - I'm an american Idol fan

I like watching the trainwrecks from some as much as I like the show of talent from others.......

but tonight appears to be an extra special treat!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll watch the performance shows because can be entertaining. As in decent performance entertianing. 
I don't have much patience for the audition shows at the beginning of the season. They're so over edited that they seem contrived. 
I don't watch the results episodes either unless there's a special guest that is of interest. I don't really care fir the drama of who wins or loses.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to shack up with two guys in Michigan when I was on the road. The company had several condo's over there and I was in one of them with two other guys. In the evenings we would always watch the tube for a bit and I was OK with the constant barage of American Chopper, countless home improvement shows etc. Until one evening when the one dude put on American Idol. I had kept my mouth shut for probably 8 years living with those guys, but that night I drew the line.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Joss is on ..... now I will watch ....


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Joss is on ..... now I will watch ....


oh and she did a great job didn't she!

I think Jeff Beck's arm band needs loosening......


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, given some comments he makes about watching Stone sing in the GP interview out now, I think his pants may need loosening as well.

Was it just our TV, or was he mixed way down too low?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Did anyone catch the vai performance? I missed the while show


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> oh and she did a great job didn't she!
> 
> I think Jeff Beck's arm band needs loosening......


Crap I missed it......


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff Beck has impeccable taste and tone when it comes to his music, but I can't believe the $hit he wears on stage.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Did anyone catch the vai performance? I missed the while show


Vai, Oraianthi, Randy Jackson and Mary J Blige played Stairway to Heaven.........it was good......Vai didn't have a huge part in it really - he did most of the slow quiet guitar sounds.....but Orianthi did the lions share of the solo.....and ya - she was great as usual.......


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

perfect timing, right after the Sabres/Bruins siren to end the period I surf and presto, Mr Jeff Beck.......


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> perfect timing, right after the Sabres/Bruins siren to end the period I surf and presto, Mr Jeff Beck.......


I completely missed out and had my partner tell me all about it.....but wasn't that 1st period of overtime unbelievable (for a guy who hasn't watched hockey in a long time...)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That was some serious quality hockey. About as exciting a game as the US/Canada gold medal game in february. Same final score, too!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Don't know if this deserves its own thread or not - but for all the Jeff Beck fans, there'll be a live webcast tonight from his gig at the Grammy Museum in LA starting at 7:30 PACIFIC time here;

95.5 KLOS Southern California's Best Rock


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's the setlist from last weeks show (April 18th) at the Nokia Theatre in LA:

1.Eternity's Breath 
2.Stratus 
3.Led Boots 
4.Hammerhead 
5.Mna Na Eireann 
6.People Get Ready 
7.Rollin & Tumblin 
8.Never Alone 
9.Big Block 
10.Over the Rainbow
11.Blast 
12.Angels 
13.Dirty Mind 
14.Brush With The Blues 
15.Higher
16.A Day In The Life 
Encore:
17.How High 
18.Nessun Dorma


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

YouTube - American Idol - Mary J Blige & Steve Vai - Stairway To Heaven

Vai had better tone.

CT.


----------

